# R/O system?



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

What is a good system? Do not feel like buying jugs of distilled water anymore so can someone recommend? I know nothing about these things. 

what about this? Amazon.com: Aqueon Coralife 05692 Pure-Flo II 50-Gallon Per Day 4 Stage RO/DI System: Pet Supplies


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

AquaFx, Coralife and Kent all make good systems.

I highly recommend you get a TDS counter as well, this will give you the Total Dissolved Solids in the RO/DI water, an indicator if you will that it is working correctly and when it gets time to replace the cartridges.

Another thing to consider is a Float valve as well to shut the system off in your water collection pale when it reaches fill level.

I just installed this system for someone and it is very very good.

*AquaFX Mako RO/DI Unit - 100 GPD : Reverse Osmosis Units*


----------



## Ami (May 27, 2011)

I've seen a couple online that have 20GPD capacity that you can hook to your kitchen faucet. But I don't know how good they are.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

air water ice


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

AQUARIUM CORAL REEF RO + 2 DI 150G REVERSE OSMOSIS PUR WATER PURIFICATION SYSTEM | eBay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HM-DM-1-Inl...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item35a45a77bb


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Ami said:


> I've seen a couple online that have 20GPD capacity that you can hook to your kitchen faucet. But I don't know how good they are.


Majority of them do not come with a DI unit but they work well if you have a nano tank. TDS meter shows them to be not the best but still in decent levels compared to straight tap water.

Check out this site...they offer quite decent ones.eBay My World - titanwaterpros


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

with my air water ice RO/DI and living in a city, i get 0 TDS. i have their dual inline TDS meter which shows what your TDS is coming in, and what it is going out which is good to know so you can get a better idea when to replace your filter membranes.

also, from what ive heard the kati ani is supposed to be one of the best.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

You can add an inline DI for <$20 if your unit doesn't have one. $34 to add a canister DI unit that is refillable. As far as which is best...I'd say they are really all pretty comparable. I mean the housings are all generally the same, probably most from the same company. I think that the difference in quality will come from the filters used and even then, I don't know that there would be a huge difference. I have one from AirWaterIce and it's a decent unit.

I will say that if I were to buy another one, I'd get one with clear housings. That way you can see how the filters are looking. They are a little more brittle than the white housings but it's not like these units should be getting banged around anyways. The Filter Guys have nice units at decent prices.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

my airwaterice has clear chambers.

the reason i say kati ani being the best is because there is no waste water and you can recharge the filter media.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

onefish2fish said:


> the reason i say kati ani being the best is because there is no waste water and you can recharge the filter media.


You beat me to writing the post... 

They smaller ones are on back order at the moment (smaller being 100 and 200 Gallon) models.

A lot of people have mentioned them on various saltwater forums so they have to be good.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> AQUARIUM CORAL REEF RO + 2 DI 150G REVERSE OSMOSIS PUR WATER PURIFICATION SYSTEM | eBay
> HM DM-1 Inline Dual TDS Meter Reverse Osmosis RO DI DM1 | eBay


So what does everyone else think about this one?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks as good as anything out there and the price is about the same. You might find something slightly cheaper if you really look, but in the end, I doubt there will be great savings unless you find a used unit. Unless you have really "dirty" tap water, when/if you get that unit I'd remove one of the DI cartridges and save it for when the other one gets used up. The DI media isn't terribly expensive, about $10 to refill one of those, but if you don't need both at the same time I'd save it for later.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Is that system all i would need? Do i just let it fill up a bucket then use the water? How do you guys have these things set up?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

And just to add...that's another thing I would definitely look for in a unit...refillable DI. Mine is inline and not refillable so it would cost me $5+ more to replace that then it does to buy just media. So when it's time for new filters on my unit, I'm getting the refillable DI unit instead. Costs more initially but will cost less in the long run.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> Is that system all i would need? Do i just let it fill up a bucket then use the water? How do you guys have these things set up?


Yeah, looks like a complete system. You might consider getting the sink faucet adapter because the way this one is setup now, I think you have to mess with the pluming under the sink. Not a big deal but if you don't want to mess with that, I'd get the Kitchen Faucet Diverter Valve or the Garden Hose adapter.

You can fill a bucket and make your tank water like that, some people fill up large barrels and even some fill up trash cans. That way they have a lot of water on hand.

Is this for saltwater tanks or freshwater? If you are using it with freshwater keep in mind, you can't use straight RO/DI water. You have to remineralize it.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i have mine in my bathroom under the sink. its not hard to mess with the plumbing, i cannot remember what the part is called but it screws into the copperline, piercing it and thats how you get an easy connection. the parts name is slipping me though, but hardware stores carry them for a few bucks. theyre in the RO section ( its what people use if their hooking a RO to their fridge ) its very easy to do.
i drilled into my sinks drain line and plumbed in a quick connect for the waste water. this way i dont have to deal with it as im in a second floor apartment.
back home i would barrel the waste water and use it to fill the washing machine. cant really do that here.

for water i use x2 20gallon brute trash cans. 1 for saltwater, 1 for RO/DI water. if your working with a smaller tank, 2 clean buckets can work.
when i make my water i sit my trashcan into the bath tub, run the hose to it and run it through a small hole thats on the handle of the can, then clamp it to the can too before turning on my water. it comes out in a slow drip but doing it this way if i for some reason forget it, it will just overflow into the tub and not the floor. i havnt forgotten it here yet, but i did have the hose work its way out of the bucket without me noticing ( hence the clamp now ) 
my downstairs neighbor comes up and knocks to check to make sure the toilet isnt leaking again ( i guess it did from previous owners ) i told him sorry, my hose fell on the floor from my fishtank and he goes oh your tank, must be a big tank as he peaks into my bathroom and sees a big trashcan full of water. i just smiled ( mistake on my part, i should have just said it was the toilet overflowing as im not even sure if tanks are allowed in my lease lol shhh )


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

toallhisdoom said:


> is that system all i would need? Do i just let it fill up a bucket then use the water? How do you guys have these things set up?


----------

